# der Musik-Thread



## karmakiller (8. Februar 2011)

Mädels, der Frühling kommt und mein ipod könnte mal wieder eine Auffrischung vertragen, wie wär's also mit einem Musik-Thread ? Ich finde der fehlt uns noch  

Ihr könnt nach Lust und Laune eure aktuellen oder Allzeit-Lieblings-Lieder , Bands , Sänger usw. vorstellen: 
ich fang einfach mal an : 
das leicht prollige Publikum bitte ignorieren   , aber der Song macht einfach gute Laune 
Steve Earle - Feel alright


----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. Februar 2011)

Die Idee ist echt gut  und der Song auch! 

Ich mag ja schon seit längerm das Album von Two Steps From Hell  
Die machen Musik für Filmtrailer, in meinem Freundeskreis bezeichnen wir die Art als epische Heldenmusik. 
Muss man mögen aber ich finds cool.
Hier der Link mit den Hörproben vom Amazon [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Invincible/dp/B003MOHGN0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dmusic&qid=1297189855&sr=8-1"]Invincible: Two Steps From Hell: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Februar 2011)

Dann möchte ich auch mal meinen momentanen favourite posten:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyBwqAFrO6w&feature=related"]YouTube        - Rocky IV - Burning Heart (movie version)[/nomedia]
Ich weiß jetzt sagen viele wieder ist doch en männerfilm  aber ich mag nur das Lied und hab noch keinen Film der Reihe gesehen . Survivor find ich allgemein einfach gut.
Bei dem Lied geb ich beim Biken immer richtig Gas und hol das letzte aus den Beinen raus


----------



## Nuala (8. Februar 2011)

ich habe auch noch einen wilden mix:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuxZyCfCVag&feature=related"]YouTube        - Soko - The Dandy Cowboys[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G36ASb3ZFRE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Stereo Total - Schoen von hinten[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEEQu5O00Ew"]YouTube        - Treehouse -- I'm From Barcelona[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vonv8oO6ak&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Cat Empire - Days Like These[/nomedia]


----------



## _Becky_ (8. Februar 2011)




----------



## Fie (8. Februar 2011)

Okay

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2vE5b_FgEA&feature=related"]YouTube        - BOBBY BROWN FRANK ZAPPA MUSIC VIDEO[/nomedia]


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Februar 2011)

Gute Idee KarmaKiller! 



Fie schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> YouTube        - BOBBY BROWN FRANK ZAPPA MUSIC VIDEO



Zappa war noch nicht auf'm player - aber ich glaub ich muss ihn doch noch eine Chance geben 



Nuala schrieb:


> ich habe auch noch einen wilden mix:
> 
> YouTube        - *Stereo Total* - Schoen von hinten


----------



## fischmitfahrrad (8. Februar 2011)

The Cat Empire ist schon klasse; besonders die "Live On Earth" Doppel-CD.
Meine ganz persönliche Neuentdeckung war letztes Jahr "Stitchcraft" auf der Pleasent Revolution Bicycle Music Festival Tour (langer Name, tolles Konzept).
Hört mal rein: www.stitchcraftmusic.com


----------



## alet08 (8. Februar 2011)

bergauf:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9kbj_aeO2k"]YouTube        - Type O Negative - Wolf Moon - Underworld[/nomedia]

bergab:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwy60tJL9Ms"]YouTube        - Psychopunch - The way sheÂ´s kissing (Official)[/nomedia]


----------



## mystik-1 (9. Februar 2011)

das mit dem Einbetten klappt bei mir irgendwie nie

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvn6s_gary-moore-still-got-the-blues_music


----------



## 4mate (9. Februar 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> das mit dem Einbetten klappt bei mir irgendwie nie
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvn6s_gary-moore-still-got-the-blues_music


Videos von Daily Motion lassen sich nicht einbetten: Neu: vereinfachtes Einbetten von Videos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (9. Februar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Neu: vereinfachtes Einbetten von Videos



Danke, das war mein Alternativlink, weil das mit YT nicht klappte ^^


----------



## karmakiller (9. Februar 2011)

freut mich dass der Thread gut ankommt 



mystik-1 schrieb:


> Danke, das war mein Alternativlink, weil das mit YT nicht klappte ^^


die Stimme ist ja schon toll, aber ich darf der Dame beim Singen nicht zusehen 

@Nuala: 
ui, The Cat Empire gefällt  klingt nach Sommer


----------



## Nuala (9. Februar 2011)

ja, the cat empire ist großartig!!! das hier ist eins meiner liebingslieder, bulli mit offenem fenster fahren, sonnenbrille an und los geht´s! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vW7eLX2EXc&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Cat Empire - Hello[/nomedia]


----------



## karmakiller (9. Februar 2011)

cheellooh


----------



## Nuala (9. Februar 2011)

das ist auch mein handy-klingelton


----------



## MelleD (9. Februar 2011)

find ich guuut
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It5lqXOqC6U&feature=related"]YouTube        - Two Door Cinema Club - Cigarettes In The Theatre | HQ[/nomedia]

The Sounds mag ich auch, find ich aber keine gescheite version bei youtube 
Und live sind se auch gut, aufm Area4 gesehn. 
Und dieses Jahr kommen 30 seconds to mars *freu*
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tekrQmo5EyA"]YouTube        - 30 Seconds to Mars - Closer To The Edge[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (9. Februar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> freut mich dass der Thread gut ankommt
> 
> 
> die Stimme ist ja schon toll, aber ich darf der Dame beim Singen nicht zusehen



War auch mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ja, the cat empire ist großartig!!!


 kannt ich bisher noch garnich..schmeichelt meinem Gehör...mniam mniam...


----------



## wildbiker (9. Februar 2011)

Mal was relativ gemütliches von meiner Lieblingsband Slipknot

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nQ4c6FKnVQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Slipknot - Snuff w: lyrics[/nomedia]


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Februar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> YouTube        - Slipknot - Snuff w: lyrics


Tolles Lied kenn ich noch gar nicht, aber hört sich eher nach Stone Sour an


----------



## karmakiller (10. Februar 2011)

Kommt gut beim Biken ! Nach The Gaslight Anthem meine Lieblingsband 
Biffy Clyro - That Golden Rule


----------



## wildbiker (10. Februar 2011)

Jepp, Stone Sour mag ich auch....



> James Root (* 2. Oktober 1971) ist an der Rhythmus-Gitarre bei Slipknot und bei Stone Sour tätig. Root ist seit dem Album Slipknot dabei. Früher spielte er noch bei Atomic Opera und Deadfront. Corey Taylor (* 8. Dezember 1973) ist der Sänger. Neben Slipknot ist er noch Mitglied in der Band Stone Sour, die er mitbegründete.



Sagt doch alles aus..


----------



## missmarple (11. Februar 2011)

Gerade mal komplett durchgehört und für gut befunden: das neue Album der Kings of Leon - Come around sundown


----------



## blutbuche (12. Februar 2011)

schneewittchen - weisse leere wände


----------



## M_on_Centurion (13. Februar 2011)

OT:


alet08 schrieb:


> bergauf:
> YouTube        - Type O Negative - Wolf Moon - Underworld


Peter Steele ist letztes Jahr gestorben? Das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Sehr schade..... 

BTT:

Wenn's auf der Runde mal etwas schneller gehen soll:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8funDQxAGw"]YouTube        - Metallica St  Anger. HD[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqycMz_9Mho"]YouTube        - The Day That Never Comes - Metallica[/nomedia]

Wenn's bergab im Gelände mal etwas schneller gehen soll:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ku6gagYh80"]YouTube        - The Prodigy - "Invaders Must Die" Cooking Vinyl Records[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S28LDft7cO4"]YouTube        - Metallica All Nightmare Long (Official Music Video)[/nomedia]

Wenn's mal etwas gemütlicher zugehen soll:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmqRiBMr_hs"]YouTube        - Guns N' Roses - November Rain *HD*[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh-OJdAkKVI"]YouTube        - W.A.S.P. - The Idol[/nomedia]


Das sind besonders häufig gehörte Songs von mir.


----------



## swe68 (13. Februar 2011)

guter Flow (ich höre beim Biken keine Musik, beim Laufen ist das aber toll):
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XR29N7ZFCY"]YouTube        - Reaper - Memento Mori[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> guter Flow (ich höre beim Biken keine Musik, beim Laufen ist das aber toll):
> YouTube        - Reaper - Memento Mori




WOW das ist ja mal cool!

Sonst zwar nicht immer so mein Ding aber das ist die Art Musik die ich nicht beim Autofahren hören darf.  (und ich denke auch nicht beim Biken.)


----------



## swe68 (13. Februar 2011)

freut mich, dass es dir gefällt


----------



## MissQuax (13. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> guter Flow (ich höre beim Biken keine Musik, beim Laufen ist das aber toll):
> YouTube        - Reaper - Memento Mori



also normal ist das gar nicht so meine Musikrichtung, aber *DAS* gefällt mir wirklich  ... habe schon bei amazon nachgeschaut und in andere Titel reingehört ... 

Vielleicht sollte ich mir ja doch irgendwann mal nen iPod zulegen - solche Mukke könnte ich mir auch gut zum Joggen vorstellen - und auch durchaus auf schnellen Trails!


----------



## MissQuax (13. Februar 2011)

Meine Favoriten sind seit einiger Zeit *System of a Down* (SOAD), z. B.:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9wynNrvOBo"]YouTube        - System Of A Down - Toxicity:Official Video[/nomedia]



und *Serj Tankian* (Sänger von SOAD) solo, z. B.:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQwkk_jRdQ"]YouTube        - serj tankian-sky is over official video[/nomedia]

und

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKpVooXVDRM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Serj Tankian - Left Of Center - Lyric Video (Official)[/nomedia]

Ich liebe diesen Mann ... naja, zumindest seine Musik, seine Stimme, seine Kreativität ....


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DEOB-uLwjg"]YouTube        - You Might Die Trying - Dave Matthews Band [Atlanta 2005][/nomedia]

& wer ab 3 Minuten 11 nich anfängt zu grooven...ist wahrscheinlich schon tot...weiss es nur nicht....


----------



## Nuala (16. Februar 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> YouTube        - You Might Die Trying - Dave Matthews Band [Atlanta 2005]
> 
> & wer ab 3 Minuten 11 nich anfängt zu grooven...ist wahrscheinlich schon tot...weiss es nur nicht....



gefällt mir! wir scheinen musik-technisch auf einer linie zu sein, du fährst auch lieber runter, oder?!


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> [...], du fährst auch lieber runter, oder?!


----------



## barbarissima (16. Februar 2011)




----------



## missmarple (16. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> YouTube        - Reaper - Memento Mori



Oha, da werden Erinnerungen wach: die habe ich vor etlichen Jahren mal in der "Batschkapp" als Vorgruppe gesehen (und gehört)......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Februar 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> YouTube        - You Might Die Trying - Dave Matthews Band [Atlanta 2005]
> 
> & wer ab 3 Minuten 11 nich anfängt zu grooven...ist wahrscheinlich schon tot...weiss es nur nicht....



Fenster auf, die sonne rein lassen und die Boxen ausreizen 
Echt gutes Lied hab noch nie was von denen gehört...
Such grad verzweifelt nach ner besseren aufnahme 

Edit: mit der Sonne klappt natürlich nemme um die uhrzeit aber der rest schon ;-)


----------



## Nuala (16. Februar 2011)

chris velan, super schön!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUm0ItSbavc"]YouTube        - Chris Velan - Shiver /w Lyrics[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxNW0veQEtg&feature=related"]YouTube        - Oldest Trick - Chris Velan[/nomedia]


----------



## karmakiller (16. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



 super Lied ! und die Band ist aus Deutschland  - hab ich vorher noch nie von gehört


@Nuala: 
Chris Velan klingt auch toll, schön relaxt  !
Toll wie man hier den musikalischen Horizont erweitern kann


----------



## Zeitzeuge (16. Februar 2011)

Hoffe mal es ist ok wenn hier nicht nur fraun posten 
(ist der aktuellste Musik thread)
wenn doch .... löschen 

vieles was bis jetzt hier steht ist echt gut 


das hör ich im mom häufiger: 

Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTdOwICCXOg&feature=related"]YouTube        - Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers (Dave Sitek Remix) | HD[/nomedia]


The Naked and famous - young blood
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3LguWJr-bs"]YouTube        - Young Blood   The Naked & Famous[/nomedia]

New Low - Middle class rut
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxzQWTa9Jwg"]YouTube        - New Low  - Middle Class Rut[/nomedia]

Royal Republic - Underwear
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lbZpFBGq1k"]YouTube        - Royal Republic - Underwear (Official Music Video)[/nomedia]

Fritz Kalkbrenner - Facing the sun
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm1lbSLZ4SU"]YouTube        - Fritz Kalkbrenner - Facing The Sun (Official Video)[/nomedia]

I Blame Coco - Self machine
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XWcXTweHd8&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - I Blame Coco - Self Machine (High Quality)[/nomedia]

und der soundtrack zum Monats film (januar) hier im IBC
The Black Angels - Empire
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHFH6A8Zrf4"]YouTube        - The Black Angels - Empire[/nomedia]


----------



## barbarissima (16. Februar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> super Lied ! und die Band ist aus Deutschland  - hab ich vorher noch nie von gehört


 
Gloria Swanson kommt aus Hagen und ist gerade schwer am kommen  

Das Mädel an der Geige ist übrigens meine Nichte


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Februar 2011)

Zeitzeuge schrieb:


> das hör ich im mom häufiger:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHFH6A8Zrf4






Bleiben lassen! das Wesen hat Geschmack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (17. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

cooler Thread !

Ich suche mir gerade aus den ganzen coolen Bike-Movies die gute Musik zusammen. Zur Zeit suche ich Songs in diese Richtung:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg3K5sTfZZk"]YouTube        - Foxtrot[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBky9EjEc6Y"]YouTube        - Two Door Cinema Club - What You Know[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xnIDAwsg58"]YouTube        - You Love Her Coz She's Dead - Superheroes[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXijEFrHQkg"]YouTube        - All Stars - Grafton Primary[/nomedia]


Hört sich an wie ne Mischung aus Elektro und Rock. Auf jeden Fall fahr ich da gerade im Auto tierisch drauf ab. So ne geile Musi kannte ich vorher noch gar nicht  
Ist schwer zu finden, wenn man nicht weiss, wie die Musik-Richtung heißt. 
Da will man gar nicht mehr diese langweilige 08/15 Chart-Musik hören

Wenn da jemand noch mehr Tipps in diese Richtung hat, bitte posten !
Ihr wisst welches Feeling ich suche !


----------



## karmakiller (17. Februar 2011)

@wellness_28: 
vielleicht ist hier das was für dich dabei  

Audio Bullys:





oder Ken 





oder LCD Soundsystem:


----------



## karmakiller (17. Februar 2011)

Zeitzeuge schrieb:


> Hoffe mal es ist ok wenn hier nicht nur fraun posten
> (ist der aktuellste Musik thread)
> wenn doch .... löschen
> 
> *New Low - Middle class rut*



 danke dafür - sofort runtergeladen


----------



## wellness_28 (17. Februar 2011)

Danke karmakiller. Der Ken Track rockt derbe ! Das letzte ist auch gut.
Wenn möglich, noch mehr in diese Richtung ;-)


----------



## karmakiller (17. Februar 2011)

the faint 





einer meiner Lieblingstracks: ian brown 





allgemein LCD Soundsystem oder auch verschiedene Thin-White-Duke-Remixe bekannter Songs, die müssten dir auch gefallen


----------



## wellness_28 (17. Februar 2011)

thx. sehr geil !


----------



## karmakiller (17. Februar 2011)

ich durchforste morgen noch mal in Ruhe mein itunes


----------



## karmakiller (18. Februar 2011)

vielleicht ist hier noch was für dich dabei :

Daft Punk 






oder (recht langes Intro, beginnt so ab 1:45 richtig) 






oder






das Lied ist nicht komplett drauf 





am besten die Augen schließen 





guter Boys Noize-Remix


----------



## TiniTurbine (19. Februar 2011)

Boysnoize, hell yeah. Der Thread startet durch.....



Moby - be the one
http://player.vimeo.com/video/19926000


----------



## Kate du Pree (19. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (19. Februar 2011)

aaah die Pretenders - sehr schön - Don't get me wrong ist auch super 

hier mal was aus einer ganz anderen Richtung, kann ich im Moment gar nicht genug von bekommen:


----------



## jazhara (19. Februar 2011)

Bissel belgischer Elektro gefällig? (für ne kleine Adrenalin-Einheit ist das hier ganz gut, find ich...)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4EvE92yoRg"]YouTube        - Goose - Black Gloves (2006)[/nomedia]

Ansonsten mag ich aber eher so rockiges Zeugs, Muse ist all time fav... (und im Übrigen auch Adrenalin-fähig...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7la0SndoCI

Gute Laune krieg ich aber vor allem bei so was:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-2b-zgrCDQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Friska Viljor - Gold[/nomedia]

LG


----------



## Nuala (19. Februar 2011)

friska viljor gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## jazhara (19. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> friska viljor gefällt mir echt gut



Schön! Kanntest du die schon oder hab ich wenigstens ein gutes werk getan?


----------



## Nuala (19. Februar 2011)

du hast ein gutes werk getan! hier mal barry louis polisar, auch schön! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20PQBtyfNZY"]YouTube        - JUNO - "All I Want Is You"  Video[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6QuwXmvXgA"]YouTube        - Barry Louis Polisar + Le page "Talking to plants"[/nomedia]


----------



## jazhara (19. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> du hast ein gutes werk getan! hier mal barry louis polisar, auch schön!
> YouTube        - JUNO - "All I Want Is You"  Video
> 
> YouTube        - Barry Louis Polisar + Le page "Talking to plants"



Cool, kann mich dran erinnern, dass ich beim Filmschauen auch schon dachte, oh, um den Soundtrack kümmern...  danke für den tipp!


----------



## Zeitzeuge (20. Februar 2011)

gerade gehört, passt schön zu einem entspannten sonntag.

Dan Black ft. Kid Cudi - Symphonies
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psxcA0WFNgQ"]YouTube        - Dan Black Ft. Kid Cudi  Symphonies Remix[/nomedia]


und aus Roam mein all time favorite
"Boy Sets Fire - Rookie"
(kein link da ich im netz nichts gefunden hab, ohne das vorher werbung läuft 
und ich nicht werbung für werbung machen möchte  )


----------



## Nuala (20. Februar 2011)

kima dawson:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqr7l8lrqUg&feature=related"]YouTube        - My Rollercoaster - Kimya Dawson[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOp4nxlbb1w&feature=related"]YouTube        - Loose Lips [Juno Soundtrack] Peace AMV[/nomedia]


----------



## Fie (20. Februar 2011)

hach ja, meine Jugend 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgtrrg_heaven-17-and-that-s-no-lie_music


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (20. Februar 2011)

The National - alle Songs ihrer Alben High Violet, Boxer und Alligator... ich liebe diese Band, die Entdeckung des Jahres 2010 für mich 

Beispiele gefällig?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8-egj0y8Qs"]YouTube        - The National- Sorrow[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfySK7CLEEg"]YouTube        - The National - Bloodbuzz Ohio[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz5pskaTNJU"]YouTube        - The National, Slow Show[/nomedia]


Sorrow ist auch im Soundtrack des aktuellen Til Schweiger Films Kokowääh - den find ich auch klasse!


----------



## TiniTurbine (21. Februar 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> hach ja, meine Jugend
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgtrrg_heaven-17-and-that-s-no-lie_music




Geiler SCheiß!


----------



## Nuala (21. Februar 2011)

auch mal nett: yoav [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi8qJ3IKK8U&feature=channel"]YouTube        - Yoav "We All Are Dancing" (Copenhagen March 2010)[/nomedia]


----------



## Zeitzeuge (21. Februar 2011)

> auch mal nett: yoav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gefällt
 errinert mich an irgend was. 

heut gehört:

Ghost of tom Joad - Black Musik
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pPUcC0Q6ZQ"]YouTube        - Ghost of Tom Joad - Black Musik[/nomedia]


Mal ein vertonter auszug aus einem buch 
ähnlich dem ..."sonnenschutz song"
Nagel - Tel Aviv
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdZj1zCCc5M"]YouTube        - Nagel-Tel Aviv[/nomedia]


und noch bisschen was verrücktes aus Finnland 
Le Corps mince de Francoise- Take me to the mountains
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUcVUr1ZkjY"]YouTube        - Le Corps Mince de FranÃ§oise - Take Me To The Mountains[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. Februar 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> .


ich könnte ja irgendwie versuchen zu behaupten, dass der Link nich funktioniert hat neulich nacht - aber mal ehrlich: ich war zu breit den einzufügen...und hab dann aufgegeben 

also nochmal:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D00ktJ9cMbI"]YouTube        - Blumentopf - Fenster Zum Berg[/nomedia]


ich find das Lied SPITZE...aber wahrscheinlich weil es mir mit MEINEM DAD genauso ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (24. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir das schon mal hatten... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl5yJoeFLiQ"]YouTube        - Mucky Pup "Hippies Hate Water" (1991)[/nomedia]

Und hier noch Cornershop
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hg8UhfzgdM"]YouTube        - CORNERSHOP - SOUL SCHOOL[/nomedia]

Michael Franti & Spearhead
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSeuLsNV4CA"]YouTube        - Michael Franti & Spearhead : Time To Go Home[/nomedia]

Puddle of Mudd
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKWWyEP7Xaw"]YouTube        - Puddle of Mudd - She Hates Me[/nomedia]


----------



## Nuala (24. Februar 2011)

I blame Coco
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDUVJlTpgbA&feature=related"]YouTube        - I Blame Coco - 18 With A Bullet[/nomedia]

und noch mal
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K4zxQR2K24&feature=related"]YouTube        - I Blame Coco - Silencio[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> I blame Coco
> YouTube        - I Blame Coco - 18 With A Bullet
> 
> und noch mal
> YouTube        - I Blame Coco - Silencio



jau! I blame Coco sind viele Sachen sehr gut!!!! auch gute Tracks von ihr sind: 
(bohemian love, Control, Selfmachine, Ceasar)


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2011)

..emil bulls - friday night ...


----------



## Nuala (25. Februar 2011)

Jaya the Cat 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ky_EZI7ZKE"]YouTube        - Jaya the Cat - Government Center[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz4jJwEG5aY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jaya the Cat - Good Morning[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW5GuEJiPcA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jaya the Cat - Thank you Reggae[/nomedia]


----------



## Zeitzeuge (25. Februar 2011)

Heute beim Video freitag im/bei DirtTv
gesehn/gehört und nach nen bissel suchen zum glück gefunden,
nun läufts hoch und runter 

The Bravery - Adored 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0VCeviVT1o"]YouTube        - The Bravery - Adored[/nomedia]


vielleicht hats ja noch jemandem gefallen...


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Februar 2011)

hab ich für "uns" gemacht
http://gobarbra.com/hit/new-666c0fb1afd803df8099392401574220


----------



## Hummelbrumm (26. Februar 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> hab ich für "uns" gemacht
> http://gobarbra.com/hit/new-666c0fb1afd803df8099392401574220




Super Genial!!!!


----------



## alet08 (26. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMWM8gY6EzU"]YouTube        - Red Hot Chili Peppers "Fight Like A Brave"[/nomedia]


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2011)

woven hand - the truth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (1. März 2011)

Mal wieder ausgegraben:

bush - machinehead


----------



## blutbuche (1. März 2011)

rammstein - don´t die before i do


----------



## blutbuche (5. März 2011)

the rasmus


----------



## Principiante (6. März 2011)

...da hab ich 2008 den Sommer auf Mallorca gelebt und das war der Hit bei den Spaniern, lief in den Pinten rauf und runter. 


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcyckv_celtas-cortos-retales-de-una-vida_music

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2011)

blutengel - i´m dying alone


----------



## Principiante (7. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmsClQ1H0ME&feature=related"]YouTube        - Goo Goo Dolls - Iris (Official Music Video)[/nomedia]


Auch schön .


mag ich auch sehr: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLyyZpMlscE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Rammstein Spieluhr[/nomedia]


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2011)

woven hand - sparrow falls 
milva - thalassa


----------



## Principiante (7. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> woven hand - sparrow falls
> milva - thalassa



...Milva hat mir mal in meiner Lehrzeit gegenübergestanden, Wow! Ne' echt tolle Frau!


----------



## blutbuche (8. März 2011)

ich kenn ´sie persönlich - sie IST definitiv ´ne tolle frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. März 2011)

..... gus black : the world is on fire


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01-2xe2Jnzg"]YouTube        - Apocalyptica - Broken Pieces (feat. Lacey)[/nomedia]

Bass auf Anschlag bitte!


----------



## blutbuche (21. März 2011)

yessssssssssssssssssssssss !


----------



## cytrax (21. März 2011)

hier mal was von der kaputten fraktion
ich steh halt auf hardcore-metal-rock-elektro

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4dTRpGxVUQ&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - MASTERS OF HARDCORE - 15 Years - The Voice of Mayhem Aftermovie[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orrs61NXPl8&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - Angerfist - sons of satan[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPHGOojGGVM&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - Syndicate 2010 - Lasershow, 1080p Full HD[/nomedia]
(hammer lasershow)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBD6mQarvAU&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - Slipknot-Psychosocial "live" (hd)[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkQbksy8mhM&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - Rammstein - Buck Dich[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Eha8q47HCI&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - Rammstein-Wiener Blut[/nomedia]

cya @


----------



## Nuala (21. März 2011)

Wrapped in Piano Strings - Radical Face
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iKGsvi6wm0"]YouTube        - Wrapped in Piano Strings - Radical Face[/nomedia]

Local Natives - World News
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnTacC1qUmE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Local Natives - World News[/nomedia]

fleet foxes - white winter hymnal
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCzIw4W7fdQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - fleet foxes - white winter hymnal[/nomedia]


----------



## Nuala (24. März 2011)

married to the sea - George the wolf
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSUssNDabgI"]YouTube        - married to the sea - George the wolf[/nomedia]

Married to the Sea - Quite a Spell
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRQWODBnLbo&feature=related"]YouTube        - Married to the Sea - Quite a Spell[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. März 2011)

hey radical face find ich voll toll 
welcome home is bei mir zum Dauerbrenner geworden und es kommt mir immer noch nicht aus den Ohren raus
Hier noch was für die gediegenere Fraktion und die, die auf Acoustic stehen wie ich zB 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE0tFh97J2I&feature=related"]YouTube        - Lucie Silvas -The longer we're apart (Radio 2 concert)[/nomedia]
ab minute 5 gehts richtig geil ab 
das Lied hat mir den Abend und die Laune gerettet...werde wohl noch ein paar Stunden am Schreibtisch sitzen und für die Uni pauken...


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT-z7dgm77k"]YouTube        - Bloodshot Fanatical -- Earthsuit[/nomedia]


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2011)

gotthard-one life - one soul 
band of horses the funeral


----------



## Philip321 (29. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ame5i5ud67Y"]YouTube        - Zion I - Coastin' feat. K. Flay - (Official Music Video - Lyrics)[/nomedia]


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU"]YouTube        - Get Dirty[/nomedia]


----------



## scylla (30. März 2011)

Das Vorgändervideo...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Performance[/nomedia]


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. März 2011)

Das Fixie! Der Lenker!!!  
(Das würde ich ja zu gern drüben im RR-Forum posten...  )


----------



## Nuala (31. März 2011)

Philip321 schrieb:


> YouTube        - Zion I - Coastin' feat. K. Flay - (Official Music Video - Lyrics)



nett


----------



## karmakiller (7. April 2011)

Justice - Civilization , kommt gut in der Adidas-Werbung 






Bosse - Weit weg (Akustik-Version) 
schön


----------



## Principiante (8. April 2011)

Hab' das hier eben zum ersten mal gehört, also in dieser Version:
Ist ja wohl der Hammer schlechthin.

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741

Wie findet Ihr es?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. April 2011)

Hey die sind echt voll gut
Ich frag mich nur ob die das wirklich alle gleichzeitig gespielt haben


----------



## Principiante (9. April 2011)

Nein, denke ich nicht.
Der Typ mit dem Laptop hat das irgendwie zusammengeschnitten.
Aber echt gute Stimmen.


----------



## MarNe (14. April 2011)

Ah Musik! Sehr wichtig für mich. 

Habe vor ein paar Tagen dies gefunden und auch schon auf meinen MP3 Player gezogen. Finde es sehr schön. Teitur "Freight Train"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_fgzMTqWls&feature=related"]YouTube        - Teitur "Freight Train" (official video 2010)[/nomedia]

Summende Grüße!


----------



## jazhara (14. April 2011)

Schon was älter, aber ich mag's:
Tunng - Bullets
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI1NgFYJCN4"]YouTube        - TUNNG - Bullets[/nomedia]

Mehr Druck bei Blood Red Shoes - Heartsink bzw. Don't Ask
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amJmO3wprwA"]YouTube        - Blood Red Shoes - Heartsink[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tczJYpE5noY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Blood Red Shoes - Don't Ask (Official Video)[/nomedia]


----------



## jazhara (14. April 2011)

Ups, beinah meine Lieblingstierchen vergessen:
The Wombats - Kill the director
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrBYrZsp8tY&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Wombats Kill the Director OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO[/nomedia]


----------



## Nuala (22. April 2011)

Ted Leo and the Pharmacists - "The Mighty Sparrow"
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSiDyYT7aIk&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - Ted Leo and the Pharmacists  - "The Mighty Sparrow"[/nomedia]

Belle & Sebastian - "White Collar Boy"
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsLg1ojItnk&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - Belle & Sebastian - "White Collar Boy"[/nomedia]


----------



## skycrawler (22. April 2011)

Hot Chelle Rae - Tonight, Tonight

http://youtu.be/lZgs1xUUAqI

Seh grade geht nur über Proxy, scheiß YouTube -.- 		aber tolles Lied


----------



## LenaMuenchen (25. April 2011)

OK, die Outfits sind eine Katastrophe, aber das ist jedes Jahr wieder mein Frühlingssong:

Hammer and a Nail - Indigo Girls
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCkFQBShBPU"]YouTube        - Indigo Girls - Hammer And A Nail on Letterman 1991[/nomedia]

Außerdem dieses Jahr so passend, bin grad mit Hammer und Nagel mitten im Umzug


----------



## Nuala (25. April 2011)

LenaMuenchen schrieb:


> OK, die Outfits sind eine Katastrophe, aber das ist jedes Jahr wieder mein Frühlingssong:
> 
> Hammer and a Nail - Indigo Girls
> YouTube        - Indigo Girls - Hammer And A Nail on Letterman 1991
> ...



kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, was mir besser gefällt, die latzhose oder frisuren... großartig, die 90er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (25. April 2011)

Rise Against - Re-Education 

Mein Motivationslied

johnny foreigner - salt, peppa and spinderella

Beide Lieder kamen auch schon bei Bike Videos und DVDs vor.


----------



## blutbuche (27. April 2011)

uriah heep  - the park


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2011)

bizi dubstep.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsW7j-ISB5w&feature=related"]YouTube        - Linkin Park-Numb (Dubstep Remix)[/nomedia]


----------



## FlyingV (4. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-5b2bV0OD4"]YouTube        - Garbage - Androgyny (HD Official Video)[/nomedia]


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Mai 2011)

Habe mal wieder in den Liedern meiner "alten" Rockzeit gekramt...
Bin total auf Creed abgefahren weil der Typ einfach eine hammermäßige stimme hat,tief und markant 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LASeWCB8J0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Higher-Creed lyrics[/nomedia] das ist eins meiner Lieblingslieder
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQPJKxKefj4"]YouTube        - Creed - Lullaby (HQ)[/nomedia] und bei dem kommt so richtig die Stimme zur geltung

falls jemand noch ein paar tiefe männliche Stimmen kennt, immer her damit


----------



## Veloce (16. Mai 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> guter Flow (ich höre beim Biken keine Musik, beim Laufen ist das aber toll):
> YouTube        - Reaper - Memento Mori



Ich höre weder beim Radeln noch beim Laufen Musik .
Da will ich ganz da sein und da stört mich Berieselung.
Manchmal hab ich ein Lied im Kopf  oder höre in Gedanken
ein Stück was ich gerade auf der Gitarre spielen lerne .
Für die härteren Momente dann sowas 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bng3agUOYiI"]YouTube        - Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower - ORIGINAL MUSIC VIDEO[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (17. Mai 2011)

Ja lecker lecker The Cat Empire, sehr entspannend 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCvq8VN9owY"]YouTube        - In Flames - Pinball Map[/nomedia]

einer meiner Lieblingsbands oder dieses hier

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC5ecWH8QgM"]YouTube        - Slipknot-(Sic)[/nomedia]


----------



## blutbuche (17. Mai 2011)

gus black - the world is on fire ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Mai 2011)

*Diese Version*..find ich super

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWe07krS8_E"]YouTube        - âªLady Gaga - Bad Romance - live cover - Lissieâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2011)

singen tut sie gut , aber ihr dabei zuzugucken, is ne echte zumutung ...


----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2011)

..adele - set fire to the rain ...


----------



## Veloce (1. Juni 2011)

Joan Baez " diamonds and rust "
                " love is just a four letter world"  
Natascha Beddingfield " Soulmate"
Jaques Brel " Marieke " (Version flamande ) 
CSNJ " Coast of freedom "
Tim Buckley " no man can find the war "
Van Morrisson " T B Sheets


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juni 2011)

k.d. lang - halleluja


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Juni 2011)

Das ist momentan mein liebster Song.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PV9JWuylcA"]YouTube        - âªAdele Set Fire To The Rainâ¬â[/nomedia] 

Ich finde die Stimme von Adele einfach nur wunderschÃ¶n


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juni 2011)

siehe 3 posts drüber ...


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juni 2011)

..amie mcdonald : we are the youth of today


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (4. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> k.d. lang - halleluja


 



Wobei ich die Version von Jeff Buckley noch einen Hauch besser finde:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiLbZcsohCI"]YouTube        - âªJeff Buckley- Hallelujahâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2011)

ja , auch net schlecht


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. Juni 2011)

für etwaige Fans von *der Graf/Unheilig*:

ich hätte eine Konzertkarte für das "HeimreiseOpenAir2011"

in Coburg, am 21.08. 2011 abzugeben!

bei Intresse bitte PN!


----------



## alet08 (14. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV__OLW6Dlw"]âªRollins Band - Fool - Late Night 1994â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lykanth (14. Juli 2011)

Alle Tracks von dem YT Channel "Dub2DnB" (oder andersrum xD) lassen sich auch genial beim Biken hören. UKF DnB/Dub auch.

Meinen restlichen Musikstil möchte ich nun keinem antun


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4ZhdfOU6sY"]âªLabrassbanda - Autobahnâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

fÃ¼r die Liebhaber ordentlicher BlasmusiÂ´


----------



## Nuala (15. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> âªLabrassbanda - Autobahnâ¬â      - YouTube
> 
> fÃ¼r die Liebhaber ordentlicher BlasmusiÂ´



groÃartig! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mADY2a0P1g"]âªLocomondo- Me Wanna Danceâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juli 2011)

yay! 

hab die letzen Freitag live in Benediktbeuren gesehen...mein Freund hatte mich mitgeschleppt und ich kannte die vorher nicht! JETZT WILL ICH ALLE ALBEN ... sura schaine musi


bamm:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uu2MQAYP_o&feature=related"]âªLaBrassBanda - Ragga - ÃÂberseeâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lykanth (15. Juli 2011)

Hab die ma in Nürnberg gesehen..auf diesem Stadtfest.. kA wie das nomma heisst...richtig cool obwohl ich mich als Rheinländerin anstrengen muss um die zu verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (20. November 2011)

läuft grade heiß im ipod 





schon älter , aber hab ich gestern "The next 3 days" geguckt, da passt es perfekt in den Soundtrack


----------

